# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Invertebrates >  Opae ula shrimp

## GaspingGurami

The Hawaiian Red Shrimp, Opae ula, Hawaiian Volcano Shrimp, Anchialine Shrimp. From what I've read in some websites, this shrimp is a really tough survivor, and I'd like to keep some with my cherries. Has anyone ever seen this shrimp being sold at our LFS?

----------


## erirku

Do you really want those shrimps? They look like cherry reds, but the only difference is that they live in brackish waters. I never heard of them living in planted tanks though, maybe someone will tune in on this post.

----------


## nonamethefish

I think www.oceanrider.com sells them as "red iron" or something like that.

They look to be brackish or saltwater red cherry shrimp. I really wish bumble bee and red cherry were more widely available as I really want to try them.

----------


## RRG

I've first seen these shrimps in Chinatown kept in a small water-bottle with a grass-like plastic plant. I think there were five shrimps in the bottle and the fishmonger displayed it next to the cash machine. More than a year later, it was still therealive, but smaller than before. 

Here is couple of sites for more information about these shrimp: http://www.petshrimp.com/hawaiianredshrimp.html
http://www.fukubonsai.com/M-L2d.html

----------


## GaspingGurami

> I've first seen these shrimps in Chinatown kept in a small water-bottle with a grass-like plastic plant. I think there were five shrimps in the bottle and the fishmonger displayed it next to the cash machine. More than a year later, it was still therealive, but smaller than before.


I think those sealed "eco-spheres" are little more than a slow-kill gas room for the shrimp. Very nasty.

I read somewhere that these shrimps can adapt to all kinds of salinity, from fresh to saltwater, so I'd like to keep some with my cherry and mosquito shrimps. They might not reproduce in freshwater though, like the yamato numaebi which is also a brackish shrimp.

----------


## stormhawk

Hi Lawrence, I believe the only way to obtain those shrimps locally is to buy those "eco-spheres" you mentioned.

Alternatively, you may have to rely on our Hawaiian forum members to send some here. Whether they'll survive the journey is another story altogether.

----------


## GaspingGurami

> Hi Lawrence, I believe the only way to obtain those shrimps locally is to buy those "eco-spheres" you mentioned.


Mighty tempted to buy some and break these poor fellas out of their cells. However the thought that these companies will be encouraged to produce even more of these capsules turns me off getting them.

----------


## greenmiddlefinger

To be honest, it is pretty easy to get them in Hawaii. I can buy 'em for 75 cents a shrimp if I wanted them. However, I REALLY think they should be kept in in brackish water . . . and I'd feel guilty about selling these things unless the person I get them from is breeding them. Anyone know if SOMEONE is breeding all the shrimp I see in the shops? I REALLY hope they aren't just wild-collected, or I'll be really pissed.

In my opinion the best set up for these guys is a small, brackish tank with marimo moss balls. I've seen that in captivity, the shrimp has a real fondness for the moss balls, and it's one of the few plants easily kept in brakish water.

----------


## RRG

.75 cents! Wow, where can I buy this shrimp? 

I'm also adamant that no one should take native plants and animals from the wild, Hawaii has enormous extinction of animals and plants already, this shrimp should not be in that long list.

----------


## kimco

> I'm also adamant that no one should take native plants and animals from the wild, Hawaii has enormous extinction of animals and plants already, this shrimp should not be in that long list.


I've come across a site which sells this shrimp as food for seahorses. They come in a pack of hundreds and I believe the shrimps are all wild caught!!!  :Evil:  

At this rate, think your list just might include those shrimps!

KG

----------


## Borinz

sorry to bring up this thread... anyone keeping this shrimp now?

----------


## Navanod

> sorry to bring up this thread... anyone keeping this shrimp now?


Welcome to AQ Borinz, hehe.
Your super dig on this is really amazing...2005!

----------


## Borinz

> Welcome to AQ Borinz, hehe.
> Your super dig on this is really amazing...2005!


Hi Navanod, haha.. after the other bro told me abt AQ.. i did a search and found this forum.. 

ya.. i didnt wan to start a new thread as this has been discussed before.. so best is to use the old thread  :Smile:

----------


## Borinz

anyway there is a marketplace here.. so hope i can get some free sands,shells,coral sticks, seafan etc from bros here who setup previously and have leftovers.. didnt wan to watse money buying whole bag of these and only use small portion of them... hehe..

----------


## fisherw

I was told these are the shrimps sold at CRS Haven as Wonder Shrimp. Saw them at a stall some time back at SAM

See http://www.crshaven.com/popup.html

----------


## chansl

But it expensive bro .. I think is 1 red 1 green for one .. lol ... i overheard a young man trying to buy a few .. and that was what he was quoted ..

----------


## Borinz

yea... the shrimps are expensive... i ordered a bottle of the basic set during the promotion period.. now afer researching i wan to transfer them to a bigger container myself.. currently sourcing for info and also other bros who sell theirs at cheaper rate as i only have 2 shrimps..

----------


## YiRiYu

It is expensive and poor little creatures living in the small container.....find it very cruel.

----------


## Borinz

> It is expensive and poor little creatures living in the small container.....find it very cruel.


Ya.. After reading n researching then I knw.. Tat is y now I am tryin to make a bigger container for them..

----------


## stormhawk

An acquaintance of my better half bought these shrimps as a "pet" from one of these stalls. I had to advise her not to forget to do water changes and feed them, because whatever algae is present in the tank will never be sufficient for 4 of them, especially if they reproduce.

----------


## Borinz

trying to add pic but restricted now.. need some advise from bros here..

----------


## stormhawk

You are unable to upload photos to AQ? If yes, use a photo sharing site like photobucket and use the links to post the images here.

----------


## Borinz

> You are unable to upload photos to AQ? If yes, use a photo sharing site like photobucket and use the links to post the images here.


ok will try that later  :Smile:

----------


## Borinz

Anyone knw if this shrimp can tolerate was level of ph?

----------


## Draka

Eh btw post individual shots of both hor. In case yours can tell gender ^^

----------


## Borinz

> Eh btw post individual shots of both hor. In case yours can tell gender ^^


U mean mine? I would have but I think I lazy to another site n paste link here.. Wait till I have enough post n I can post pic here haha.. Provided if I can really take a good pic of it with my camera..

----------


## Borinz

Hmm I was going to transfer my shrimps to the new container.. But after putting in sand, shells, marimo ball.. Water turned bit cloudy.. Thought it might be dirty due to the marimo ball.. 

Waited till this morning and Still the same.. Can I just transfer the shrimps or must wait till water to be clear? And how do I do it?

Anyone here pls advise..

----------


## stormhawk

Cloudy is usually from the sand, if not a bacterial bloom. Can you take a picture of the container? Dirt on a Marimo ball usually settles after awhile, especially if you rinsed the ball beforehand. If it is dirt from the sand, you can use a small powerhead packed with filter wool or run the water through several fine filter wool pads. Helps to reduce the cloudiness.

----------


## Draka

Personally, I believe it to be a case of bacterial bloom, as I mentioned to you earlier. Changing to water that has been prepared the same way and not been aged sufficiently will simply mean you will either encounter the same bacterial bloom or have clean looking water that isn't actually clean.

----------


## Borinz

Yes draka.. And I am trying to put it under lightings as today is a rainy day.. Will leave it there and if by Sunday still the same, will go back to shop to get a bigger prepared bottle to replace the current small one..

----------


## Borinz

> Cloudy is usually from the sand, if not a bacterial bloom. Can you take a picture of the container? Dirt on a Marimo ball usually settles after awhile, especially if you rinsed the ball beforehand. If it is dirt from the sand, you can use a small powerhead packed with filter wool or run the water through several fine filter wool pads. Helps to reduce the cloudiness.


Your idea is great!! Will try to go shop and see if there are any mini ones.. Will post a picture once I'm able to in this forum..

----------


## Draka

> Yes draka.. And I am trying to put it under lightings as today is a rainy day.. Will leave it there and if by Sunday still the same, will go back to shop to get a bigger prepared bottle to replace the current small one..


Wah, good luck! Hope it will clear up soon for you, go back to shop get bigger prepared bottle expensive...

----------


## Borinz

No choice... I do not wish my shrimps to suffer in that small bottle and I'm unable to feed them..

----------


## sateman

I bought a few of these shrimps from CRS haven. Did a google search and found a supplier who can ship to SGP. Price is pretty cheap but once you import them in, the price goes up tremendously due to shipping and DOAs.

However, he recommended a buyer in Singapore who imports for personal keep and was in contact with him. His prices are $7/pc and for orders above 10 it is $6/pc.

You can email him at [email protected] or 96489079.

----------


## Borinz

Wow.. Nice source here.. Will surely take note..

----------


## stormhawk

Borinz, doesn't the bottle come with a removable cap?

----------


## Borinz

> Borinz, doesn't the bottle come with a removable cap?


Yes.. The basic bottle I bought comes with a cap...

----------


## stormhawk

Then you can feed them via the cap and change water with a small air tube as a mini siphon. This will be sufficient for the time being as your actual Opae Ula tank is being cycled. They are found in rocky pools, so a rock scape with extensive use of lava rock will be nice for these little shrimps. This pic in the link below shows an Opae Ula foraging among lava rocks:

http://placetogo.to/images/halocarid...2008-12-27.jpg

----------


## Draka

Thank you very much Sateman... Recently got cheated by my previous seller. Just emailed him yesterday, hope it was a misunderstanding though.

----------


## Borinz

But I want to change a bigger bottle as I have 4 shrimps now because my friend passed me his bottle as well..

----------


## FattChai

Hi there

Newbie at keeping Opae Ula.

I just bought a small tank of 8 shrimps from CRS (2 snails included) and was told the shrimps will turn from pale to red when they settle down.

Today is the 3rd day and they are only pale pinkish, wondering if this is normal...

Also thinking of removing 1 of the snails as they are cleaning the small tank non-stop, afraid that the shrimps will run out of algae.

Anyone can advise this newbie, please

----------


## FattChai

Anyone? Help please?

----------


## felix_fx2

You can try feeding instead of limiting them to just the algae inside the tank.
But feed a little, see how much they can eat.

Btw, sometimes it takes long for people to reply.I rather people who can share accurate information then asking funny stuff.

Since you have the setup, why not post some pictures. Have not seen much folks keeping HRS posting the tank.

Cheers

----------


## FattChai

Thanks for the advice!! Will try it out.
I can't post pictures yet due to not enough post

----------


## felix_fx2

You can use 3rd part hosting. Imageshack and photobucket will work.

----------


## FattChai

Ok, will experiment with photobucket. By the way, heeded your advice and fed them with spirulina. Now they don't look that pale.... :Well done:

----------


## chansl

Sorry to bring up this old thread .. Anyone manage to get this shrimp locally from breeder beside CRS Haven ...

Quite interested to set up a small tank ..

----------


## Danzel

> I bought a few of these shrimps from CRS haven. Did a google search and found a supplier who can ship to SGP. Price is pretty cheap but once you import them in, the price goes up tremendously due to shipping and DOAs.
> 
> However, he recommended a buyer in Singapore who imports for personal keep and was in contact with him. His prices are $7/pc and for orders above 10 it is $6/pc.
> 
> You can email him at [email protected] or 96489079.


hi sateman,

Is this guy still selling opae ula shrimps?

----------


## sateman

I've no idea. Why not drop him an sms?

----------


## Danzel

> I've no idea. Why not drop him an sms?


alright. Thanks

----------


## chansl

> hi sateman,
> 
> Is this guy still selling opae ula shrimps?


The guy will refer you to the real breeder .. Yes they are still selling .. At an attractive price ... I got mine from him .. But he may be running low in stocks.

----------


## Danzel

> The guy will refer you to the real breeder .. Yes they are still selling .. At an attractive price ... I got mine from him .. But he may be running low in stocks.


Oh thanks for the info. BTW, how did you collect from the real breeder? Collect from his house or by post?

Thanks

----------


## chansl

Have to collect from him at the MRT station .. If you interested can drop me a pm .. i send u his number .. I dont know if the number on this forum is the breeder as there are 3 local breeders as far as i know.. I only contacted one of them .. For my case, some nice bro make the effort to help me out in purchasing the shrimps .. 




> Oh thanks for the info. BTW, how did you collect from the real breeder? Collect from his house or by post?
> 
> Thanks

----------


## Danzel

> Have to collect from him at the MRT station .. If you interested can drop me a pm .. i send u his number .. I dont know if the number on this forum is the breeder as there are 3 local breeders as far as i know.. I only contacted one of them .. For my case, some nice bro make the effort to help me out in purchasing the shrimps ..


I cannot pm you as I'm still new to this forum. Can you pm me his number?

----------


## chansl

> I cannot pm you as I'm still new to this forum. Can you pm me his number?


I think i cannot pm you either ... maybe you want to leave your email address .. I email you

----------


## Danzel

> I think i cannot pm you either ... maybe you want to leave your email address .. I email you


combat[email protected]

Thanks

----------


## Aledeus

hi can pm the seller contact too...

----------


## Aledeus

sorry seems like my inbox is not activated. can you send me an email at [email protected] thanks!

----------


## xuan87

> The guy will refer you to the real breeder .. Yes they are still selling .. At an attractive price ... I got mine from him .. But he may be running low in stocks.


Hi if anyone is able to provide the number of the breeder, that'll be great, thanks! My email is [email protected].

----------


## reallyugly

hi guys, recently bought a bottle from CRS. However i find it a little too small. was thinking to upgrade to a larger tank and add more shrimps. any one still have any contacts for shrimps? perhaps can email to me at imreallyugly hotmail. thanks!

----------


## reallyugly

hi guys, can any 1 help? currently i bought lik 20 shrimps from a local breeder, when i first transfer them into the tank they were very hyper. however, the following day i cant seem to find them anywhere at all. once in a while i see one popping up for a little bit. are they shy creatures? do they hid all the time? not sure if they are dead or alive.

----------


## oiishi

Check your filter inlet.They might be suck into it

----------


## J_shrimp

Yes, shrimps are shy creatures and tend to hide especially if your tank are fully planted or if there are fishes around. You may also like to check your water parameters just in case.

----------


## Dodofish

If you are watching them at night, turn the lights off for an hour, with no ambience lights. Use a mini torch light to shine from a distance. I often use this method as my shrimps are usually in their hideout during the day.

The other way to see them is during their feeding time. I usually dump the wafer stick, in a open space where I can see them. If you are too near the tank it may scare them away.

----------


## seymores

*@chansl*,

Hi can pass me the contact to the opae ula shrimp seller?
My email is at [email protected].

THanks! :-D

----------


## seexz

> I think i cannot pm you either ... maybe you want to leave your email address .. I email you


hi can pm the seller contact too? My email is: [email protected]

Thanks!!!

----------


## reallyugly

> Yes, shrimps are shy creatures and tend to hide especially if your tank are fully planted or if there are fishes around. You may also like to check your water parameters just in case.


heng ar, they WERE only hiding. but sadly my tank crashed. too much algae i believe. when i scrub the algae off the tank, next thing i know almost half of them died. real sad now.

----------


## seexz

> heng ar, they WERE only hiding. but sadly my tank crashed. too much algae i believe. when i scrub the algae off the tank, next thing i know almost half of them died. real sad now.


It crash just after u scrub and clean up the algae? :Shocked: 
Did you add or change anything after u clean up (e.g. food)?

----------


## reallyugly

> It crash just after u scrub and clean up the algae?
> Did you add or change anything after u clean up (e.g. food)?


eh, i think i added food the next day after the greenish things were sucked up by the filter. is that the cause?

----------


## seexz

> eh, i think i added food the next day after the greenish things were sucked up by the filter. is that the cause?


I think that would be the cause. It might be that adding of food causing the ammonia to rise and killed them.

----------


## fiQ

Hi peeps im interested in the local breeder contact care to share with me thanks.

----------


## ole

hi, i also wish to get the contact for the seller please.

----------


## Rutilans

Hi can u post the contact here?

----------


## stormhawk

Please get the necessary info regarding the breeder via PM or other methods, and please do not share your email openly unless you know the other party personally. This is to prevent unwanted attention from spambots that occasionally enter our forums. I do not wish to lock this thread over the sales issue, so I ask for your understanding. Thanks.

----------


## tingfeng

Yes bro possible to post the seller here...hoping to get a few too 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

----------


## felix_fx2

@seexz, @Rutilans, mind the sms lingo usage. 

@tingfeng, think better not end up this thread lock cause of this. Asking to posting seller info good as making a sales thread, Which is breaking AQ rules.

Would you guys mind to PM chansl instead? It would be a great waste to see a shrimp topic getting lock cause people want to change it to a sales thread by openly asking.

----------


## Zacquir

Hi all.. im interested in keeping these shrimps.. i understand they are not completely freshwater.. and require special water parameters right?
Care to share how do you prepare the water?
I dont wanna be buying the ready bottles of water cos theyre pricey. The shop told me i can only use water from the bottles they sell for water changes..
Kindly advice. 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk

----------


## chansl

Hi guys .... I am sorry, i lost the oversea seller's contact, i guess u guys must source it by yourself ... Do note that it is better to share the shipping cost as it is quite expensive to bear the risk by yourself ..

----------


## chansl

> Hi all.. im interested in keeping these shrimps.. i understand they are not completely freshwater.. and require special water parameters right?
> Care to share how do you prepare the water?
> I dont wanna be buying the ready bottles of water cos theyre pricey. The shop told me i can only use water from the bottles they sell for water changes..
> Kindly advice. 
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


The formula i use is 1/4 marine salt 3/4 distilled water ... To play safe, get a hydrometer ... Salinity level should be around 1.008 to 1.014 ... Top up with dansani water because they have higher ph ... hope it helps .

----------


## reallyugly

Hi guys. Finally after setting up the tank a second time, I managed to get berried in 2 mths. Yesterday, I noticed small little shrimplets in the tank. 
Any idea on what to feed them?

----------


## Borinz

Can share your current setup?

----------


## sateman

> Hi guys. Finally after setting up the tank a second time, I managed to get berried in 2 mths. Yesterday, I noticed small little shrimplets in the tank. 
> Any idea on what to feed them?


Wow, that's interesting. Yes, would love to see your setup. I have 4 pieces now but miserably housed in those small awkward glass container. Pathetic, I must admit. Might decide to sell cheap2 if I can't establish a better home for them.

Can I miserly ask for a bit of your magic breeding water..hehehe  :Wink:

----------


## reallyugly

haha, my tank very empty one, mostly lava rocks and a big morino ball.
IMG_0136_resized.jpg
if you wan some water i can pass u some that i've done. =)

----------


## fiQ

Nice....ure water is 1/4 salt 3/4 water is it???

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk

----------


## reallyugly

haha, my tank very empty one, mostly lava rocks and a big morino ball.
IMG_0136_resized.jpg
if you wan some water i can pass u some that i've done. =)

----------


## fiQ

Ok

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk

----------


## reallyugly

> Nice....ure water is 1/4 salt 3/4 water is it???
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


i not sure abt the ratio, i'm using a hydrometer given by a bro here to measure the salinity of the water. the range has got to be between 1.008 to 1.016 (source online), i set mine at 1.01

i use only distilled water (NTUC). i do not do water change, only top up every week with distilled water.

hope this helps =)

----------


## fiQ

Oh ok thank u

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk

----------


## fiQ

> Hi can u post the contact here?





> hi, i also wish to get the contact for the seller please.




Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk

----------


## valiance

hi, just recently stumbled across this thread. I too have started to keep the little critters and am trying to replicate the ideal water parameters for them. sorry to hijack but i have an incoming newbie question: 

i'm just wondering with regards to the water, is there a specific range of KH and GH which we must pay attention to in order for the shrimps to thrive? or will the salinity and PH suffice?

hope some one could advise.. TIA

----------


## Draka

Hi Valiance, generally using the salt mix or the seawater method will already give appropriate KH and GH if the salinity and pH are correct. Cheers.

----------


## valiance

Cool. Im using the salt mix method. Thanks!

----------


## luyisamor

anyone successfully breed Opae Ula? also, does they need a filter in the tank?

----------


## oiishi

> anyone successfully breed Opae Ula? also, does they need a filter in the tank?


I'm using external canister.Mine do breed.

----------


## xxzagxx

Where do u guys get these shrimps in bulk. And do you have any recommendations on the conditions to house these shrimps?

----------


## luyisamor

good news for me. I finally saw my 1st berried shrimps. just like to share with everyone here. also, got 1 question to ask.

do I still continue to feed my shrimps as usual? coz I scared my berried shrimp will go fight with the rest for the food and get injure.

thanks.


20141201_200011_LLS1.jpg

----------


## sebzz

> Where do u guys get these shrimps in bulk. And do you have any recommendations on the conditions to house these shrimps?


I too am looking to buy some as pet. Can anyone advise on where to buy them in Singapore?

----------


## nitehawk80

> haha, my tank very empty one, mostly lava rocks and a big morino ball.
> IMG_0136_resized.jpg
> if you wan some water i can pass u some that i've done. =)


What sand did you use in your setup? And what do you feed them with?

----------


## zhiz22

Where to buy these?

----------


## Griffith DreamWalker

A link for those who want to find out more about Hawaiian Red Shrimps. They're also selliing true captive bred shrimps instead of the 'poached and claimed to be captive kind' that 85% of the world sells. http://www.petshrimp.com/hawaiianredshrimp.php

These shrimp are larvae when newly hatched unlike the typical shrimp. Also, do note that these shrimps can live way past 15 years, so they're a long commitment pet. Try to buy them from a hobbyist as these critters are endangered, poached plus majority of their habitats (90%) is gone due to humans 'developing' the land.

----------


## marco

> Where to buy these?


I have opae shrimps for sale

----------


## Laika

I run a Opae ula shrimp dedicated forum for anyone looking for information, care guides and community! www.opaeula.co.uk

----------


## vt_snowman87

This is my Opae Ula shrimp setup.

----------


## doopsie

hi marco! how can i contact you?

----------


## marco

My email [email protected]

----------


## zeeksg

My tank population is booming. Contact me at [email protected] if you are interested to get some.

----------


## doublechoc

Hi, I have Opae Ula as well.... super red ones...
https://1drv.ms/u/s!Ai85Ew-30oMntFuXMljMBBIqOadP

----------


## kklim

Hi all. Newbie question: OK to add blackwater extract to distilled water with marine salt for opae ula? What plants are suitable for opae ula tanks? Thanks.

----------


## doublechoc

> Hi all. Newbie question: OK to add blackwater extract to distilled water with marine salt for opae ula? What plants are suitable for opae ula tanks? Thanks.



If you are using marine salt, then it is good enough, as long as you maintained the correct salinity level for brackish water.
Not many plants that you can buy in SG, are suitable for brackish water, so far i've tried Chaetomorpha and marimo balls, both are ok.

You can check out my page at 
https://www.facebook.com/SingaporeOpaeUla/

----------


## kikishrimp

hi, how much will that be for per shrimp?

----------


## kikishrimp

> Hi, I have Opae Ula as well.... super red ones...
> https://1drv.ms/u/s!Ai85Ew-30oMntFuXMljMBBIqOadP


do you sell them? how much will that be?

----------


## Wolfy

Hi bro,

Can teach me how to create the brackish water? 
I tried buying brackish salt and mix to salinity of 1.01, added corals, moss balls and shells, however after i added my shrimps they died the next day.
=(

----------


## lenkohe

> The Hawaiian Red Shrimp, Opae ula, Hawaiian Volcano Shrimp, Anchialine Shrimp. From what I've read in some websites, this shrimp is a really tough survivor, and I'd like to keep some with my cherries. Has anyone ever seen this shrimp being sold at our LFS?


I just buy sea salt and it to the salinity 1.008/1.010(you can google) after that put in the moss ball and etc... then need to let the water settle down at least 24hr.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## lenkohe

> Hi bro,
> 
> Can teach me how to create the brackish water? 
> I tried buying brackish salt and mix to salinity of 1.01, added corals, moss balls and shells, however after i added my shrimps they died the next day.
> =(


I just buy sea salt and it to the salinity 1.008/1.010(you can google) after that put in the moss ball and etc... then need to let the water settle down at least 24hr.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## lenkohe

Coming soon


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Muhd Hakim

You can add marimos as well, make sure to acclimate them first

----------


## lenkohe

Yes... now got a little problem to re measures the salinity again... my hydrometer is long stick cant measure direct... 
ps:i pick up some snails in the coastal and it seems all crawling on top of the cover.. may be the water not suitable!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## lenkohe

After transferring them to new tank above, they look all white... with some red. It is because the black sand; previously is with white sand.... 
ps: what food to feed them..?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## catnap

These shrimp are omnivores and eat the same food as the freshwater shrimp, eg. red cherry shrimp. But they are smaller than the freshwater ones, so feed lesser amount and also less frequently as they actively forage bio-film and algae existing in the tank. Food leftover after a few hours will cause bacteria bloom, ammonia rise and lower oxygen level very quickly. Its best to alternate your feeding with processed pellets and unprocessed food, I frequently switch pellets, frozen green pea or quality powdered spirulina. The result is very good as the colony size grew rapidly. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## lenkohe

> These shrimp are omnivores and eat the same food as the freshwater shrimp, eg. red cherry shrimp. But they are smaller than the freshwater ones, so feed lesser amount and also less frequently as they actively forage bio-film and algae existing in the tank. Food leftover after a few hours will cause bacteria bloom, ammonia rise and lower oxygen level very quickly. Its best to alternate your feeding with processed pellets and unprocessed food, I frequently switch pellets, frozen green pea or quality powdered spirulina. The result is very good as the colony size grew rapidly. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## kklim

Newbie question: NTUC Fairprice sea salt good enough?

----------


## aero

Should be good enough.No additives right?actually marine aquarium salt got additives one also but im not sure what.

----------


## kklim

> Should be good enough.No additives right?actually marine aquarium salt got additives one also but im not sure what.


Thanks. Setting up a 20cm cube tank soon.

----------


## Jules

I am keeping my Opae Ula in 100% freshwater, although when I bought them, their water had a salitnity of 1.012. After they thrived to the point of filling my whole 80L aquarium (the 8 adults and 3 larvae I bought became 500+ adults in just over 1 year,) I slowly transitioned them to fesh water in order to slow down their breeding. They now don't breed at all. All are lively and energetic, a bright-red, healthy colour and are a nice big size, too. They eat great (mostly spirulina, occasional pieces of kale and other commercial crystal shrimp foods, but they keep the algae in the tank almost non-existent, also.) I have a heater in their tank (but only because the room the tank in is air-conditioned,) and I find that 2 medium GEX bubble filters are plenty to keep ammonia and nitrites almost zero. Nitrates seem to be kept nice a low by doing 20% water changed, every fortnight.
I sell them on carousell under the id julie0277.

----------


## Willyff

Anyone here (from SG) selling opae ula? Am keen to purchase some for a new tank.

----------


## nibiew29

> I am keeping my Opae Ula in 100% freshwater, although when I bought them, their water had a salitnity of 1.012. After they thrived to the point of filling my whole 80L aquarium (the 8 adults and 3 larvae I bought became 500+ adults in just over 1 year,) I slowly transitioned them to fesh water in order to slow down their breeding. They now don't breed at all. All are lively and energetic, a bright-red, healthy colour and are a nice big size, too. They eat great (mostly spirulina, occasional pieces of kale and other commercial crystal shrimp foods, but they keep the algae in the tank almost non-existent, also.) I have a heater in their tank (but only because the room the tank in is air-conditioned,) and I find that 2 medium GEX bubble filters are plenty to keep ammonia and nitrites almost zero. Nitrates seem to be kept nice a low by doing 20% water changed, every fortnight.
> I sell them on carousell under the id julie0277.


Hi! Interested in getting some opae Ula from you. Saw your Carousell but no listings posted?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Jules

Sorry, they took it down because the don't want people selling animals on their platform. I have however seen people giving away shrimp on there, but only coming along with a habitat. Drop me a PM, pls.

----------


## Jules

Opae Ula are now selling at WildBoar FishRooms on Jalan Jurong Kechil. The guy running this aquarium place is very nice to chat to and the condition of the fish he is selling are super good!

----------


## lenkohe

> Opae Ula are now selling at WildBoar FishRooms on Jalan Jurong Kechil. The guy running this aquarium place is very nice to chat to and the condition of the fish he is selling are super good!


Wow really, you have actual address? Must go after Covid-19.. Do you sell how much?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## nibiew29

Looking for opae ula sellers in the West! Please PM me if youre staying in the west  :Smile:  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Bazinga

Looking to buy some Opae Ula. Please ping me if you've some!

----------


## lenkohe

image00.jpg

New setup, transfer from old tank... so far no babies yet..  :Sad:

----------


## lenkohe

_WildBoar FishRooms on Jalan Jurong Kechil.
_https://www.facebook.com/wildboarfishroom/

_
_



> Looking for opae ula sellers in the West! Please PM me if you’re staying in the west  
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## lenkohe

> _WildBoar FishRooms on Jalan Jurong Kechil.
> _https://www.facebook.com/wildboarfishroom/
> 
> _
> _


Had checked the above, they not selling ! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## lenkohe

Hi everyone, 

How you gal's tank , please post your picture to share.. !

Thank you!

----------


## lenkohe

They seem to like it!  :Smile:  :Smile: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## luyisamor

I am interested in buying opae ula too. Can pm me pls.

----------


## lenkohe

my still same not productive yet!
may be other bro. can sell you!..  :Smile: 




> I am interested in buying opae ula too. Can pm me pls.

----------


## lenkohe

Finally have babies.. after around 3years! 

https://photos.app.goo.gl/7ZcezqDHRxf73eac8


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## kklim

Very nice!

----------


## lenkohe

> Very nice!


Thank you! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## rewere

My son's teacher gave him 2 of these shrimps in a jar. Was wondering where can I get more for him to learn about taking care and keeping them?

----------


## jasonwoo

If you want him to learn more, read in this forum https://www.opaeula.co.uk/index.php?...30ac0da24ae67a

and if you want to buy more opae ula shrimps for him, contact this guy Nick Ng https://wa.link/ppzm7v.

I bought some from him and he charged $4 per piece.

----------


## lenkohe

Update..IMG_5195.jpg



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## lenkohe

Coming soon


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## lenkohe

> Coming soon
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

